
Compare Payment Gateway Fees [PayPal, Square, Dwolla, etc] - mschonfeld
http://paymentsystemfees.com/
======
citricsquid
Don't get me wrong, this is cool and helpful, but in my opinion this website
is absolutely not okay:

> Since I started working at Dwolla it became clear to me that payment fees
> are really confusing. I put this calculator together so people could easily
> understand how different payment system fees compare.

To have this tucked away on the little "about" page that it's being ran by
someone with a connection to one of the companies listed seems wrong. If this
was presented as a tool _from_ Dwolla then sure, that's fine, the bias is made
clear at the start, but to masquerade as independent isn't okay.

Even if the intentions are 100% pure this is still an _advert_ for Dwolla
_from_ Dwolla (each employee represents the company) and not making sure every
viewer understands that is wrong. Not to mention Dwollas pricing structure is
so that you can never not have Dwolla as #1 in this...

~~~
mschonfeld
The whole point of this is to be as neutral as possible. If you look at the
source code, which is btw available on github
(<https://github.com/Dwolla/fees-calculator>), you'll see that I haven't hard
coded anything. Which means that if one of the other gateways happens to be
cheaper for a given scenario, they will be on top.

I understand where you're coming from, but again, the whole point was to try
and stay neutral.

------
steventruong
Tried playing around with it and got a serious error in calculation.

Did $100 average per transaction + 500 transactions annual (made up numbers)
and I got the following fees PER TRANSACTION:

$125 | $1375 | $1600 | $1850

That's clearly not right...

~~~
kayhi
There does seem to be an error, try annual $250 with 500 transactions, yields
all zeros.

Also it does not seem to be taking into account Paypal's volume discounts:

[https://cms.paypal.com/us/cgi-bin/?cmd=_render-
content&c...](https://cms.paypal.com/us/cgi-bin/?cmd=_render-
content&content_ID=merchant/merchant_fees)

~~~
mschonfeld
mind trying this again now? I just pushed a fix for the zeros bug...

~~~
kayhi
No luck, tried: annual $1000, 500 transactions Did calculate for: annual $850,
350 transactions

Doesn't seem to be taking into account the volume discounts.

As a potential customer, the more significant barrier is customers not knowing
what Dwolla is therefore not making a purchase.

------
lincolnq
Dwolla is awesome, but this comes off as an ad for Dwolla. I suspect most
merchants will be dismayed to learn that asking your customers to pay with
Dwolla requires them to sign up with a new service and link their bank
account.

------
sbirch
You could also replace this website with a sentence: Dwolla is always the
cheapest payment gateway.

~~~
lsh123
... if you want to pay with bank account and allow some small startup to
charge it w/o you having any control over it or any way to dispute the charge
with _your_ bank

------
freddealmeida
Wondering if any of these services work with a Japan based business?

